# 8 جيجا اسطوانات تعلم اللغة الانجليزية



## alaarekabe (11 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 



Enlgish Time








الحجم 8 جيجا بالتوفيق
*De******ion*
With English-Time, your child learn English by
- Watching and listening through the videos
- Playing and practicing through the CD-ROMs
- Learning to read through the readers
- Reinforcement and recognition through online tests and reviews


*Download*

*Enlgish Time Application [5Gb]:*
http://rapidshare.com/files/131334358/english_time.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/131351598/english_time.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/131360407/english_time.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/131369791/english_time.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/131380711/english_time.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/131390913/english_time.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/131403131/english_time.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/131415261/english_time.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/131427040/english_time.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/131437845/english_time.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/131449646/english_time.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/131460807/english_time.part12.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/131471408/english_time.part13.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/131481396/english_time.part14.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/131490166/english_time.part15.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/131498170/english_time.part16.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/131504692/english_time.part17.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/131510833/english_time.part18.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/131516452/english_time.part19.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/131522369/english_time.part20.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/131528209/english_time.part21.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/131534399/english_time.part22.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/131541423/english_time.part23.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/131549357/english_time.part24.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/131557274/english_time.part25.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/131565043/english_time.part26.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/131573717/english_time.part27.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/131582721/english_time.part28.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/131591605/english_time.part29.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/131598630/english_time.part30.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/131605986/english_time.part31.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/131613693/english_time.part32.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/131621472/english_time.part33.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/131629532/english_time.part34.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/131637831/english_time.part35.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/131646069/english_time.part36.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/131654182/english_time.part37.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/131661986/english_time.part38.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/131669671/english_time.part39.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/132029108/english_time.part40.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/132034067/english_time.part41.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/132039680/english_time.part42.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/132045480/english_time.part43.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/132051781/english_time.part44.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/132057912/english_time.part45.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/132064676/english_time.part46.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/132071462/english_time.part47.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/132078554/english_time.part48.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/132085505/english_time.part49.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/132092667/english_time.part50.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/132099814/english_time.part51.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/132107315/english_time.part52.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/132114504/english_time.part53.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/132118221/english_time.part54.rar


*English Time Video [2.09Gb]:*
Mpeg | 352x288 | Average 1000Kbps | 128Kbps @ 44KHz
http://rapidshare.com/files/132126201/tm-1english_time_VCDs.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/132134615/tm-1english_time_VCDs.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/132142438/tm-1english_time_VCDs.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/132150305/tm-1english_time_VCDs.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/132157969/tm-1english_time_VCDs.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/132165790/tm-1english_time_VCDs.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/132173726/tm-1english_time_VCDs.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/132181352/tm-1english_time_VCDs.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/132189486/tm-1english_time_VCDs.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/132197594/tm-1english_time_VCDs.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/132205308/tm-1english_time_VCDs.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/132212758/tm-1english_time_VCDs.part12.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/132220711/tm-1english_time_VCDs.part13.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/132227065/tm-1english_time_VCDs.part14.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/132236430/tm-1english_time_VCDs.part15.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/132241925/tm-1english_time_VCDs.part16.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/132246968/tm-1english_time_VCDs.part17.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/132252061/tm-1english_time_VCDs.part18.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/132256890/tm-1english_time_VCDs.part19.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/132261263/tm-1english_time_VCDs.part20.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/132265536/tm-1english_time_VCDs.part21.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/132269821/tm-1english_time_VCDs.part22.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/132271466/tm-1english_time_VCDs.part23.rar


*English Time Audio [1.40Gb]:*
WAV | Average 1400Kbps | Stereo @ 44KHz
http://rapidshare.com/files/132276036/tm-1english_time_video___audio_CDs.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/132280650/tm-1english_time_video___audio_CDs.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/132285868/tm-1english_time_video___audio_CDs.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/132291538/tm-1english_time_video___audio_CDs.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/132297394/tm-1english_time_video___audio_CDs.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/132303205/tm-1english_time_video___audio_CDs.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/132309512/tm-1english_time_video___audio_CDs.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/132316421/tm-1english_time_video___audio_CDs.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/132323677/tm-1english_time_video___audio_CDs.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/132331382/tm-1english_time_video___audio_CDs.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/132339251/tm-1english_time_video___audio_CDs.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/132347645/tm-1english_time_video___audio_CDs.part12.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/132465136/tm-1english_time_video___audio_CDs.part13.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/132472299/tm-1english_time_video___audio_CDs.part14.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/132479754/tm-1english_time_video___audio_CDs.part15.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/132480016/tm-1english_time_video___audio_CDs.part16.rar


----------



## alaarekabe (11 أكتوبر 2009)

بالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله


----------

